# Starting the season off right!



## Queencitybassman (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i recently relocated to the coast which i enjoy a lot but there is not very good largemouth fishing. So this past weekend i went to visit with my family two hours away to hit some of my favorite lakes for the warm front that came through NC. The weather was beautiful so i took my boat to my favorite home lake which is not the biggest but i know it like the back of my hand and knew i could catch them there! First five minutes being out there i caught my first fish of the year weighing 5lbs 1 oz he slammed a lipless crank i was ripping through some grass! The fishing was not as good as i hoped it would be for the weekend one here and one there but my first fish of 2011 was memorable! Pics dont do the fish justice as i had to take it myself because my partner was running late.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice way to start the year!


----------



## Decatur (Feb 21, 2011)

Grats on a great start! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2011)

Boooo Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## freetofish (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey QCB, I know where Charolotte is, may I go fishing with you? I promise to be on time.
thats a great fish... thats a bit larger than my largest fish all of last year... congrats.
peace


----------



## skimsucka (Feb 21, 2011)

aewsome job!! nothing like a lil home lake fishing id take it over a big lake any day


----------

